# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  «®°·.¸.•°°®»من هنا اجعل موضوعك تحفه فنيه لاجبار المشاهد على قرائته كاملا«®°°·.¸.•°®»

## هيثم الفقى

*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاه والسلام على رسول الله*
*طبعا فى الفترة الاخيرة ملاحظين كثرة*
*المواضيع فى القسم*
*او فى المنتدى عموما المهم انا النهارده*
*جبتلكم بعض الصور*
*والمجملات للمواضيع لتجعل موضوعك*
*جميلا باذن الله*

*فى البدايه بعض مقدمات المواضيع بسملات وسلامات*

----------


## هيثم الفقى



----------


## هيثم الفقى



----------


## هيثم الفقى

[IMG]http://img248.imageshack****/img248/8733/321730d455lu9.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://img509.imageshack****/img509/7426/ea45993c6ahl5.gif[/IMG]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

............
[IMG]http://img218.imageshack****/img218/1200/65711664be3.gif[/IMG]



[IMG]http://img484.imageshack****/img484/262/13885752tw9.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img262.imageshack****/img262/3108/27812034lz4.png[/IMG]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ثانيا بعض الفواصل المميزة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى



----------


## هيثم الفقى

[IMG]http://img218.imageshack****/img218/2336/81847004em9.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://img291.imageshack****/img291/7127/134001130275550th3.gif[/IMG]

*[IMG]http://img404.imageshack****/img404/9707/841vp8.png[/IMG]*
*[IMG]http://img86.imageshack****/img86/5149/islamtito2ye3fk7wv2.gif[/IMG]*
*[IMG]http://img166.imageshack****/img166/2639/76549427ux3.gif[/IMG]* 

**
**
** 
**

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*          *

----------


## هيثم الفقى



----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ثالثا بعض التواقيع لتضعها فى اخر موضوعك*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*رابعا بعض الصور والايقونات*

----------


## هيثم الفقى



----------


## هيثم الفقى



----------


## هيثم الفقى



----------


## هيثم الفقى

[IMG]http://img185.imageshack****/img185/6615/4701451c063vpxk2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[IMG]http://img185.imageshack****/img185/6615/4701451c063vpxk2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## هيثم الفقى



----------


## هيثم الفقى

*خامسا زخرفات لتزيين عنوان الموضوع*




°l||l° اسم الموضوع °l||l°


◄♥♥ اسم الموضوع ♥♥►


*¤®§(*§ اسم الموضوع §*)§®¤*


-|-|- اسم الموضوع -|-|-


╝◄ اسم الموضوع ►╚


█◄ اسم الموضوع ►█ 


¦₪¦╣• اسم الموضوع •╠¦₪¦


«®°·.¸.•°°®» اسم الموضوع «®°°·.¸.•°®»


╣☼╠ اسم الموضوع ╣☼╠


۞ اسم الموضوع ۞


۩Ξ۩ اسم الموضوع ۩Ξ۩


.•:*¨`*:• اسم الموضوع •:*¨`*:•.


(¯`·._) ( اسم الموضوع ) (¯`·._)


°¨¨™¤¦ اسم الموضوع ¦¤™¨¨°


؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ اسم الموضوع ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛


¨¯¨'*·~-.¸-(_ اسم الموضوع _)-,.-~*'¨¯¨'*·~-.¸


~*¤ô§ô¤*~ اسم الموضوع ~*¤ô§ô¤*~


`~'*¤!||!¤*'~`(( اسم الموضوع ))`~'*¤!||!¤*'~`


~*¤®§(*§ اسم الموضوع §*)§®¤*~ˆ°


¨°o.O ( اسم الموضوع ) O.o°"


(`'•.¸(`'•.¸* اسم الموضوع *¸.•'´)¸.•'´ )


»®[¤¦¤]™ اسم الموضوع ™[¤¦¤]§®~»


•·.·´¯`·.·• اسم الموضوع •·.·´¯`·.·•


°™¤¦¤™¨¨¨° اسم الموضوع °¨¨¨™¤¦¤™°


™¶«§»ـ_ـ«§»¶ اسم الموضوع ¶«§»ـ_ـ«§»¶™


¨°• √ اسم الموضوع ♥√•°¨


^~*¤©[£] اسم الموضوع [£]©¤*~^


•·.·`¯°·.·• ( اسم الموضوع ) •·.·°¯`·.·•


©«-.¸¸.-»© ¶ اسم الموضوع ¶© «-.¸¸.-»©


™§¶ اسم الموضوع ¶§™


···^v`¯×) ( اسم الموضوع ) (×¯`v^·


*سادسا مواقع لرفع الصور*
www.imageshack****
www.9m.com
www.kokoom.com
www.0zz0.com
www.3tt3.net/up
www.l22l.com
www.j1jj.com

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*سابعا واخيرا*
عملاق الشروحات *Snagit 9*
برنامج جميل جدا جدا وبه
مميزات جبارة اخذ لقطه لاى جزء من الشاشه
الكتابه على الصور وزخرفتها واكثر واكثر


هنـــــــــــا
او
هنـــــــــــا

----------

